# Modelle 2004 // Pfadfinder



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Neu aus dem Hause Bergwerk! Ein Enduro Bike mit 145 mm Federweg. Konzipiert für den härtesten Einsatz aber auch absolut uphilltauglich! Avantgarde in der Form  kompromisslos in der Funktion.

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

Photo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (15. September 2003)

Auf dem Bild ist der Umwerfer mit einer Schelle montiert. Ist der Winkel Sitzrohr-Kettenstrebe nicht etwas weit? D.h. die Kette rattert, auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt über den Umwerfer bei kleineren Ritzeln.
Wollt ihr das Bike mit tretlagermontierten Umwerfern anbieten?


----------



## maaatin (16. September 2003)

Hmm, hast recht....

... auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen, war ein Pfadfinder mit einem Umwerfer zu sehen, der am Rahmen befestigt war.

Gruß Martin


----------



## XC_Freund (16. September 2003)

@maaatin,
war der Umwerfer dann auch mit der Schraube positioniert oder nur mit dem Tretlager befestigt?


----------



## maaatin (17. September 2003)

Es gibt von Shimano zwei Arten von Umwerfern. Die mit Schelle und die mit Platte. Die Platte wird entweder am Innenlager eingeklemmt - oder die Platte ist nur halb so lange und hat am unteren Ende zwei Löcher. Durch die kann sie am Rahmen (oberhalb des Innenlagers) verschraubt werden (sofern dort Gewindelöcher sind). Solch ein Umwerfer war auf dem Messebike montiert. Das Votec V8 hatte auch so einen Umwerfer...

Gruß Martin


----------



## Das Waldi (17. September 2003)

Wo liegt der Preis vom Pfadfinder? Könnte mein zukünftiges Tourenbike werden!


----------



## maaatin (18. September 2003)

Preis?

Nach meiner Liste: Rahmen: 1750 + 450 (oder mehr) Dämpfer
Rad mit Minute1, XT, Louise, Crossmax Enduro, 4050

Ist mir aber im Vergleich zum normale Faunus etwas zu viel....

Gruß Martin


----------



## XC_Freund (3. Oktober 2003)

Da der Chef-Antworter wieder da ist hätte ich gerne zu dem Umwerfer-Thema eine Stellungnahme. Übrigens ich hasse tretlagermontierte Umwerfer (Nur Topswing, keine Anpassung an die Kettenblattgröße, keine gut einstellbare Kettenlinie).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Oktober 2003)

Wo wird der Pfadfinder eigentlich im Vergleich zum Faunus positioniert? IMO sind die zwei Bikes vom Einsatzgebiet her schon sehr nahe beieinander. Oder tendiert der Pfandfinder eher in Richtung Freeride?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ all, 

der Pfadfinder wird genau zwischen dem Bergwerk Faunus (120mm Federweg) und dem Faunus FR (165mm). Vom Einsatzbereich kann man also auch ein wenig in Richtung Freeride gehen. Obwohl natürlich das FR die bessere Wahl wäre.
Mit dem Faunus FR kann man allerdings auch Downhills fahren, so daß der Einsatzbereich der Bikes doch sehr groß ist.
Zur Umwerferfrage: Es wird der Shimano E-Type verbaut! Also mit Befestigung am Tretlager.
Der Rahmenpreis von  1.750,- ist nicht unwesentlich teurer als das bisherige Faunus ( 1.530,-) und Faunus LSD ( 1.630,-).


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollkornjudäas (10. Oktober 2003)

waren die "knicke" in sitz- und oberrohr wirklich nötig?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (10. Oktober 2003)

@ vollpfostejudäa, 

ja die Biegungen waren nötig, um bei vorgegener Geometrie einen Federweg von 140mm herauszuholen! 
Das Handling und die Steifigkeit erleiden dadurch keinen Nachteil, so daß es keinen Grund gibt es nicht so zu bauen!
Die Sattelstütze, als Beispiel, läßt sich zu 100% versenken!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## bergwerkfee (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi, mir als moonrakerfahrerin gefällt der pfadfinder sehr gut, die geometrie passt mir auch besser als die sogenannten damenbikes. aber die  Farbe ist echt ne qual. gibt es die möglichkeit, das bike in schwarz zu ordern`?


----------



## XC_Freund (12. Oktober 2003)

Soweit mir bekannt ist macht Bergwerk sogar Custom-Lackierungen.
Anthony könnte hier mal darstellen welche Möglichkeiten und Abläufe es da gibt. Das Pfadfinder liegt bei mir trotz des Tretlagerumwerfers deshalb immernoch vorn.
Dekors, von Bergwerk, die man hier an anderen Bikes sieht sind bestimmt problemlos möglich.


----------



## birg (12. Oktober 2003)

Mein Rahmen hat seine Sonderlackierung (Audis Orange/gebürstetes Alu/Flächen von mir festgelegt/Namen meiner Töchter eingearbeitet)) in Feuerbach erhalten, jedoch kann Bergwerk Sonderwünsche ebenfalls erfüllen (außerhalb des Hauses).
MfG
Bk


----------



## AnthonyXIV (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ all, 

hab zum Thema Farben was gepostet!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (8. Dezember 2003)

[email protected] Bergwerk-Crew und Bergwerk-Fahrer,

habe das Pfadfinder in meine engere Wahl gezogen und frage mich, ab wann das Bike bei den Händlern verfügbar sein wird?

Des Weiteren möchte ich noch ein wenig über das Einsatzgebiet wissen: Fahre derzeit viel Touren und suche etwas für gröberes Gelände, was aber absolut uphill- und tourentauglich sein soll. Fahre eher gemächlich als schnell und eher genussorientiert.

Gegenüber meinem Red Bull-Eingelenker mit ca. 115 mm am Heck suche ich ein wippärmers Bike mit größeren Federwegsreserven, da ich nach meinem ersten Gardaseeurlaub in diesem Jahr dort wieder hin möchte und etwas mehr Federweg dort sicherlich nicht schaden kann.

Kurz um, ein allroundfähiges Enduro soll her. In die engere Wahl habe ich bisher gezogen:

Bergwerk Pfadfiner
Rotwild RFC 0.2
Bergwerk Faunus Endurance
Specialized Enduro
Giant VT
Santa Cruz Blur

Aus der Liste stechen natürlich das Rotwild, da Eingelenker, und das Santa Cruz (VPP-System) etwas heraus. Eigentlich tendiere ich ja zu einem echten Viergelenker.

Naja, am ehesten würdet ihr mir helfen, wenn ihr mir den Unerschied im Fahrverhalten zwischen Bergwerk Pfadfinder und Faunus erklären könntet...

Wo kann ich in der Nähe von Düsseldorf demnächst die 2004er Bergwerk-Bikes probefahren?


----------



## Lumix (9. Dezember 2003)

Sieh mal auf der Homepage von BW nach.

http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2003/common/index.php?page=dealer


Ich selber habe mein Faunus in Dortmund bei [email protected]  gekauft. Klasse Laden, echt gut sortiert und Frank (Chefe) ist gut drauf. 

Peter


----------



## Stue (9. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

danke für die Händler-Info. Die Bergwerkseite kannte ich natürlich schon. Aber der genaue Unterschied im Fahrverhalten zwischen Faunus Endurance und Pfadfinder ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Sind die 145 mm beim Pfadfinder noch gut uphill-tauglich etc.?

Naja, wahrscheinlich fährt ja zur Zeit noch keiner ein Pfadfinder. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Qualität der Bergwerk-Bikes aus? Seid ihr mit Rahmenverarbeitung, Lack etc. zufrieden?


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stue _
> *[email protected],
> Sind die 145 mm beim Pfadfinder noch gut uphill-tauglich etc.?
> *



was noch uphilltauglich ist, ist natürlich auch immer sehr subjektiv. Es ist ja nicht nur interessant, ob der Hinterbau wegsackt, man muss auch schauen ob man noch genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bringt und ab wann der Bock vorn abhebt bzw. unfahrbar leicht wird. Und wo der richtige Kompromiss liegt, hängt auch davon ab wieviel Federweg man bergab will, wie lang die Touren und Anstiege sind, die man fahren will etc. Abwägen der persönlichen Vorlieben, Wünsche usw. ist da wohl angesagt.

Mir ist z.B. beim Pfadfinder das Oberrohr zu kurz und bei einem 80 mm Rad zu wenig Federweg bergab und außerdem das Tretlager zu tief (will nicht an jedem Stein hängen bleiben). Mein bester Kompromiss ist aller Voraussicht nach das normale Faunus mit SPV Dämpfer und der 120 mm Position hinten sowie einer Black Platinum (90 - 120 extern stufenlos einstellbar) vorn. Dann kann ich zur Not an längeren und/oder steileren Anstiegen vorn absenken. Und in der Kombi (auch mit dem etwas längerem Oberrohr) ists dann für mich uphilltauglich genug und verpricht auch bergab viel Fahrspaß (der Lenkwinkel ist ja bei beiden ungefähr gleich)


----------



## Stue (9. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]ägel,

ja, da hast Du vollkommen Recht! Deshalb muss ich ja auch unbedingt eine Probefahrt organisieren. Auf dem Papier die Geometriedaten interpretieren ist zwar schon mal für eine Grobauswahl o.k., aber erst beim draufsetzen und mal einen Anstieg hochkurbeln ist man wirklich schlauer.

Mich reizen halt die 145 mm Federweg. Hatte ja gesehen, dass Du auch überlegt hast. Denke im Endeffekt auch, dass das Faunus Endurance von der Tourentauglichkeit das vernünftigere Bike wäre. Standardmäßig verbaut Bergwerk ja den DT Swiss-Dämpfer, den ich in meinem Red Bull momentan auch fahre. Ein sehr gutes Teil. Über das Faunus wurde ja in den Mags gemeckert, es habe mit dem DT Swiss zu wenig Progression (der DT ist natürlich auch sehr linear, das zeichnet ihn ja gerade aus). Daher hatte ich mir auch schon die Frage gestellt, wie das Faunus Endurance sich wohl mit einem SPV fahren würde. Kann Deine Wahl also nachvollziehen. Den SPV (Manitou Luft) kann man ja in der Progressivität beeinflussen (zumindest den 4-Way).

Bist Du denn mal probegefahren. Was war Dein Eindruck vom Faunus? Ich würde zumindest warten, bis man das Pfadfinder im Vergleich mal probefahren kann...


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2003)

stue,

du bringst es auf den Punkt. Man kommt schon weiter mit Überlegen, Geo-Daten studieren und mit eigenen Erfahrungen abgleichen und natürlich mit der Duskussion hier im Forum. Eine Probefahrt kann das aber eigentlich nicht ersetzen. Ich hätte den Bock vielleicht schon längst bestellt, wenn ich mal testen könnte. Die Händler, die auf der BW-Site genannt sind, sind nicht so mein Fall wenn ich mir deren HP anschaue (die meisten sind Allround-Sportläden oder Puckyradverkäufer) und sie haben kaum Bikes zum Testen. Das kann ich auch verstehen, denn die müssten ja diverse Bikes in wiederum verschiedenen Rahmengrößen haben. Wie soll ein Händler so einen Testfuhrpark darstellen. Da ist er in der Regel überfordert.

Neulich habe ich einen Versuch unternommen. Ich habe einen angerufen und gefragt ob ich mir das Faunus mal anschauen kann (nur anschauen wohlgemerkt). Klar sagt der und ich fahre also 30 km dorthin. Vor Ort stellt sich raus, dass er gar keins da hat. Das hat er mit einem Gemini verwechselt. Kein weiterer Kommentar dazu. Ach ja, er fragte dann noch, obs nicht vielleicht ein Rotwild sein darf.

Generell finde ich wäre es eine gute Idee, wenn Schmieden wie Bergwerk, Storck, Nicolai usw. an ihren Firmensitzen ein eigenes Testcenter organisieren würden. Mit einem kleinem Testparcours oder ausgeschilderter Teststrecke und vor alllem mit den eigenen Bikes in den erhältlichen Größen und relevanten Features (z.B SPV). Testride von mir aus auch gegen Gebühr. ich würde die Anfahrt gern in Kauf nehmen.

Ich persönlich würde gern mal ein Faunus in L fahren. Und dann möchte ich mal einen Swinger air 4-way testen (am besten im Faunus verbaut  ) Ein Vergleich mit einem normalen DT und ein Test des Pfadfinder wären natürlich die Krönung.  Aber ich bin ja nicht gierig.  Faunus-Test mit SPV-4-way wär schon was. Danach könnte ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wass ich will und endlich mal zuschlagen, statt mir das Hirn zu zermartern.

WO KANN MAN PROBEFAHREN ??????


----------



## Stue (9. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]ägel,

genau das ist auch mein Problem. Hätte es nicht besser formulieren können.  Die Story mit dem Bergwerk-Händler ist eine schiere Frechheit! Da würde ich auch nie im Leben so viel Geld lassen.

Verstehe auch nicht, warum einige Bike-Händler so unprofessionell mit potentiellen und aktuellen (!) Kunden umgehen. Bin ja Marketing-Fuzzi, da würden mir ein paar vernünftige, schlanke (kostengünstige) Instrumente zur Neukundengewinnung und Kundenbindung einfallen...

Tja, vielleicht erhört uns ja Anthony und wir dürfen bei Bergwerk höchstpersönlich mal 'ne Probefahrt machen. Könnten uns ja auf einen gemeinsamen Termin einigen bzw. den hier im Forum posten, damit auch andere den bei Bedarf wahrnehmen könnten.

[email protected],

der Vorschlag von Brägel wäre doch mal eine Idee, die es auszuprobieren gilt. Ich würde jedenfalls - falls es eurerseits eine solche Probefahrtgelegenheit einrichten ließe - diese Chance wahrnehmen...

[email protected]ägel,

halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden, ob und wo Du eine Probefahrtmöglichkeit bei einem Händler auftust. Bin dann vor allem auf Deine Eindrücke bzgl. Fahrverhalten etc. gespannt!! Werde Dich dito auf dem Laufenden meinerseits halten!


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2003)

stue,

das wird ja dann ein Marketing-Fuzzi-Get-together mit anschließendem "Erfahrungsaustausch" Allein der Tipp mit dem Testradcenter wäre in ein hübsches Konzept verpackt ja schon min. 1,4 Rahmen wert  

Und wir sind so bescheiden und wollen nur Probefahren  und was bekommen wir statt dessen: 90er Jahre Philosophie-Gedöns  von wegen Goldstadt Deutschlands und so (ich wollt doch keinen Ring kaufen)


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Dezember 2003)

@ all, 

das Thema Testbikes ist bei Bergwerk ein leidiges. Es gibt so gut wie keinen Händler, der sich ein Bergwerk Testrad in den Laden stellt (Kapitalbindung). Einige wenige haben privat schon ein Bergwerk Bike, das sie den Kunden zur Verfügung stellen können.
Hier im Hause stehen aus diesem Grunde fast alle Bikes (in den wichtigsten Größen) zur Verfügung.
Allen Bergwerk Händlern ist die Möglichkeit gegeben ein Testrad anzufordern, d. h. er bekommt es zugeschickt und schickt es nach der Testfahrt wieder an uns zurück. 
Es ist natürlich gar kein Problem in Pforzheim direkt einen Test durchzuführen. An Strecken mangelt es hier nicht, denn wir sind ja bekanntlich am Tor zum Schwalzwald.
Kumpel fettkloß wollte doch eh noch einen "Spezialtest" hier machen, oder?? 
Unser Pfadfinder Testbike befindet sich gerade bei der BIKE und erscheint in einem Test Ende Januar. Danach ist es wieder im Hause und kann entsprechend zur SchlammMassage mißbraucht werden!  
So ein "Testcenter" haben wir also schon im Hause. Wenn sich ein paar Leutchen zusammentun und gemeinsam herfahren  wollen, dann kann ich auch dafür sorgen, dass die gewünschten Bikes auch da sind. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2003)

anthony,

das klingt ja schon mal gut. Im Moment favorisiere ich wie gesagt das Faunus. Wenn es irgend möglich würde ich dieses dann gern mal mit einem Swinger 4-way air und in Größe L fahren um mir ganz sicher zu sein. Meinst du kannst das so speziell zusammenstellen?

Gruß in die Goldstadt  (ich schwörs, ich lästere dann auch nimmer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Brägel, 

sag mir mal Deine Zeitvorstellung, bis wann Du die Bikes testen willst. 
Wir haben derzeit ein Faunus L hier im Hause. Die Dämpfer sind hier ganz schnell ausgewechselt.. also ob Manitou oder DT Swiss, haben wir alle da!
Meiner Ansicht nach macht es Sinn den Test zusammen mit dem Pfadfinder zu machen. 



> (ich schwörs, ich lästere dann auch nimmer)



Wenn das so ist, werde ich Dir die Dämpfer höchstpersönlich umbauen und das Rad vor Fahrantritt mit einem weißen Tuch entstauben! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Dezember 2003)

@ kumpel anthony
 na ja anthony - vielleicht setz ich ma auf son bike drauf aber richtig testen werd ich wohl keins . warum sollte ich - ich hab auf absehbare zeit keinen bedarf auf ein neues bike .

ich komme vielmehr um die werkstatt zu sehen und um den gelben kaffee mit schaum oben drauf aus den 0,5er gläsern zu kosten dabei schau ich mir dann zusammen mit dir an wie die potenziellen käufer sich auf der testpiste zerschreddern


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *@ Brägel,
> 
> sag mir mal Deine Zeitvorstellung, bis wann Du die Bikes testen willst.
> ...


 
ich bin recht flexibel, was die Zeit angeht. Ich hatte die Vorstellung, dass ich ca. im März den neuen Rahmen habe. Es ist also nicht unbedingt so eilig. Auf der anderen Seite ist grad schönes Wetter. Wer weiß, wie sich das entwickelt. Ist ja Winter.

Beim Pfadfinder bin ich aus schon erwähnten Gründen eher skeptisch. Ich bin halt so Tourenfreizeitfahrer also weder XC-Heizer noch Freerider. Und nach allem, was ich gehört (leider nicht gefahren) habe, will ich vorn auch kein SPV. Und nicht absenkbare 130 mm  Na ja, das Faunus gefällt mir schon gut. Ich würde da ja auch nur die 120 er position hinten wollen (wegen der Reifenfreiheit und der Ausgewogenheit).




> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *@ Brägel,
> Wenn das so ist, werde ich Dir die Dämpfer höchstpersönlich umbauen und das Rad vor Fahrantritt mit einem weißen Tuch entstauben!
> 
> ...



Ich hätt aber lieber ein schwarz-beige-schwarzes Tuch mit Logo  

PS: Hab ich das richtig verstanden. Der Pfadfinder ist erst wieder Ende Januar zum Testen verfügbar?


----------



## Stue (10. Dezember 2003)

[email protected] XIV,

das nenne ich Kundenorientierung! Gerne komme ich auf Dein Angebot zurück. Da Brägel ja ähnliches sucht, könnten wir ja sogar zusammen mal so einen Termin wahrnehmen. Das Faunus Endurance mit SPV-Dämpfer ist für mich auch eine interessante Alternative, die es zu testen lohnt.

Bei mir sieht es wie bei  Brägel aus. So Anfgan der Saison möchte ich gerne mein neues Rädchen haben. Sprich, so im März herum das Bike aufbauen (oder komplett kaufen).

Ich würde halt gerne den Pfadfinder mal gegen das Faunus Endurance fahren. Sollten also beide Bikes verfügbar sein. Von der Rahmen größe her fahre ich derzeit 19", bei euren Größen also wohl eher ein M (beim Faunus). Auch das würde ich mal gerne testen, damit ich mich auf jeden Fall für die richtige Rahmengröße entscheide.

[email protected]ägel,

siehste, da wurde doch wie im Marketing-Lehrbuch auf unsere Kundenwünsche reagiert. Finde ich super. Dennoch könnten wir uns ja als Marketing-Berater mal anbieten und ein Kompensationsgeschäft (Ware gegen Ware) vorschlagen...

Mal im Ernst, ich denke das Pfadfinder könnte trotzdem für Dich interessant sein. Würde es auf einen Test ankommen lassen. Die Wahl der Gabel macht mir momentan auch Kopfschmerzen. Beim Pfadfinder finde ich es ebenso schwierig wie beim Faunus, zumal wenn man den Hinterbau mit SPV wählt. Dass SPV in Manitous Gabeln nicht so fein ansprechen soll, habe ich ja auch schon hin und wieder gelesen. Allerdings wurden dort doch weitestgehend Vorserienmodelle beurteilt. Bin dennoch genau wie Du skeptisch. Wichtig ist mir halt eine gute Verstellbarkeit der Gabel (ähnlich Fox Talas etc.). So kann man von touren- zu eher endurolastig wechseln. Die Gabel an der Front ist IMHO für das Fahrverhalten doch fast wichtiger als der Hinterbau. Daher sollte hier die Wahl wirklich gut überlegt sein. Zumal bei Fullys ja im Gegensatz zu Hardtails die Gesamtharmonie der Federung für mich den Ausschlag für ein gutes Fahrwerk gibt. Blöde ist es auch, wenn hinten dank SPV nichts wippt, die Gabel vorne aber auf- und abtanzt (blockierbar muss sie also auf jeden Fall sein; dennoch: ist eine klassisch blockierbare Gabel hier wirklich eine gute Wahl oder sind die "intelligenteren" Gabeln wie die Minute nicht vorzuziehen?).

Zu welcher Gabel tendierst Du denn, wenn Du Dich für das Faunus entscheiden solltest? Welche Alternative zur Minute siehst Du beim Pfadfinder?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (10. Dezember 2003)

@ Stue + Brägel + fettkloß, 

die Bikes für den Test stehen dann also bereit. Ein Faunus in L und M haben wir ständig vorrätig. Die Dämpfer können wie gesagt jederzeit geschwind gewechselt werden.
Unser Pfadfinder ist bis Ende Januar bei der Bike, so daß wir die Tests auf Februar legen könnten....
Vielleicht schließen sich ja noch ein paar Leutchen an, denn dann kann ich evtl. einen halben Tag nur für Tests "opfern".
Ich persönlich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Pfadfinder aufbauen. Ob es ein M oder L wird müssen interne Fahrversuche noch zeigen. 
Bei der Gabel werde ich zu einer Manitou Minute tendieren. Der Rest wird (bis auf die Laufräder) die Bergwerk Serien Enduro Ausstattung sein. 
Zur Info: das Bergwerk Testbike hatte unser Händler Hansi Neher (www.spoertneher.de) gefahren und seine Meinung war, daß er in seiner bisherigen Bikelaufbahn noch nix besseres als den Pfadfinder gefahren hatte.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Stue (10. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

prima, dass es mit dem Probefahrtangebot klappt. Schlage vor, Du eröffnest einen neuen Thread, in dem Du die Probefahrtgelegenheit postest. Vielleicht finden sich so ja weitere Interessenten. Ich wäre bestimmt dabei!

Bzgl. der Gabelwahl tendiere ich auch zur Manitou Minute. Bin sehr gespannt, diese mal live erleben zu können. Denke aber, dass die SPV-Technik am besten zum Hinterbau des Pfadfinders passt. Die Minute One hat ja die neue stufenlose "Wind Down"-Niveauverstellung des Federweges. Beim Pfadfinder würde ich wahrscheinlich eher zu einer Gabel tendieren, die 130 mm Federweg bietet (wie die Minute One). Alternativ könnte ich mir auch gut eine Marzocchi Z1 FR mit ECC 5-Niveauregulierung vorstellen.

Beim Faunus Endurance würde ich noch mal überlegen, da man dort ja wahrscheinlich nicht die meiste Zeit mit großen Federweg vorne fährt, oder? Hier bieten sich dann Federgabeln an, die bei der Niveauverstellung die Federcharakteristik nicht ändert (Ansprechverhalten bleibt in jeder Ferderwegsposition gleich). Hier kämen dann für mich eher Gabeln wie die Rock Shox Psylo SL oder Race (fahre ich im Moment) oder die Fox Talas RL oder RLC, evtl. auch eine Magura Phaon (90-125 mm stufenloses "Flight Control") in Frage. Die Fox Talas ist hier halt (weil luftgefedert) die Leichteste im Bunde und bietet nahezu lineares Stahlfederfeeling...

Grüße

Stue


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Dezember 2003)

@ anthony 

??? für mich war doch bei deinem posting weiter oben nix dabei ???

ich wär für freitags so ab mittag - da könnte man ne schöne brotzeit machen und dann zum gemütlichen teil übergehen . Kann man im freigelände überdacht sitzen ? ich mags nicht wenn mir evtl. regen das weizenbier verdünnt - gleiches gilt für glühwein !!!
außerdem wäre freitags gut weil mann kann ann samstags ausschlafen (anthony du verstehst was ich meine  - oder )


----------



## Brägel (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stue _
> *
> [email protected]ägel,
> Zu welcher Gabel tendierst Du denn, wenn Du Dich für das Faunus entscheiden solltest? Welche Alternative zur Minute siehst Du beim Pfadfinder? *



für das Faunus ist die Black Platinum momentan mein Favorit. Laut Dani Top-Ansprechverhalten, dazu blockierbar und von oben mittels Rapid Wind Down (oder wie das heißt) stufenlos zwischen 90 und 120 mm einstellbar.

Alternative zur Minute beim Pfadfinder: Z1 FR

Wenn du mehr über SPV in Dämpfern und Gabeln erfahren möchtest, benutze mal in den Foren Federung und Kaufberatung mit ein paar entsprechenden Begriffen die Suchfunktion. Insbesondere Dani versteht eine ganze Menge davon und hat schon einiges an praktischer Erfahrung gesammelt.

Aus den vielen Posts ist mein Gefühl eben SPV air 4-way hinten und Black Platinum vorn und das ganze im Faunus. Rahmen in schwarz-beige-schwarz  und von Anthony persönlich mit einem Tuch gefeudelt  

Was die Tests angeht denke ich auch Toni könnte einen Testbegierige-Einsammel-Thread mit angepeiltem Termin im Februar eröffnen.

Kann aber sein, dass ich mir das Faunus vorher schon mal ansehen will (Feb. ist ja noch so lang hin) Außerdem ist das mit dem Pfadfinder auch noch eine andere Sache. Meine Freundin hat ja ein Faunus Carbon (in M, deswegen kann ich es nicht fahren) und es geht irgendwie auch um Waffengleichheit 

Bis demnächt, muss arbeiten


----------



## cab (11. Dezember 2003)

@ AnthonyXIV

Hei Anthony,

habt ihr Eure Bikes auch in Größe S  zum testen da?  Vor allem Faunus und Pfadfinder interesssieren mich.

Grüße
cab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (12. Dezember 2003)

@ cab, 

die Größe S beim Faunus sollte hier sein... beim Pfadfinder wird es schwieriger. Die Rahmen werden gerade für das Schweißen vorbereitet. 
Wenn wir den Termin im Februar festmachen, hoffe ich ein solches Exemplar für ich bereitstehen zu haben.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## cab (15. Dezember 2003)

@ anthony

Prima!!!


----------

